

Protests After Grand Jury in Eric Garner Chokehold Case Doesn’t Indict Officer - whiddershins
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/04/nyregion/grand-jury-said-to-bring-no-charges-in-staten-island-chokehold-death-of-eric-garner.html

======
orasis
I'm a jiu jitsu instructor. A choke held for that short of a period of time is
not dangerous.

Mr. Garner, may he rest in peace, likely died of an asthma attack or some
other complication from the stress of the encounter.

Chokes are one of the safest ways to control and restrain an individual as
long as it is not continued to be held after the person is unconscious.

~~~
Mangalor
Your contention differs with the coroner report. Homicide.

